# Toxicity of FLIP termiticide to animals



## cakb (Jun 14, 2010)

I have tortoises and the pesticide people are going to inject FLIP into the lawns. How long before the tortoises can come back onto the property


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

What is FLIP? What is the target pest of the treatment? Injecting implies a subterranean treatment. Is this correct or is it a surface treatment?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

So why can't the pest control people tell you?


----------

